# A CHUM SPORT



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

Most North Dakotans who have taken hunter safety know about A CHUM SPORT - do guys in other states use this as a teaching tool -
The first year I taught hunter safety I knew that memorizing the ten commandments of hunter safety and being able to rewrite them would be difficult for many students so I wrote A CHUM SPORT - If other guys teaching hunter states other than NO. Dak. dont know about it -------email me

nrd

[email protected]


----------

